# HCigar Evolv DNA 40 Pre-Order at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

The HCigar HB DNA40 Box Mod is the lowest priced authentic box mod currently available on the market using the authentic Evolv DNA40 chip set with features temperature control / protection and 40 Watts of power!

*Specifications*
Output Power: 1 to 40 Watts
Output Voltage: 1 to 9 Volts
Output Current: Up to 16.0 Amps
Atomizer Resistance (Standard Wire): 0.16 Ohms to 2.0 Ohms. 
Atomizer Resistance (Temperature Sensing, Cold): 0.10 Ohms to 1.0 Ohms.
Temperature Limit: 200F to 600F
Input Voltage: 3.1 Volts to 4.3 Volts
Input Current: 0.5 Amps to 16.0 Amps.
Spring Loaded Pin
Mini USB Charge Port
Magnetic Battery Door
Single 18650 Battery (Not Included)

*Functions:*
Lock
Unlock
Stealth Mode
Power Adjustment Lock
Display Rotation
Temperature Adjustment
Temperature Display in Celsius or Fahrenheit

Pre-Order closes on Wednesday 4th March 2015.

Go here to place your order 
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/hcigar-evolv-dna-40w

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## VapingSquid

Oh my. Oh my oh my oh my...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want, I want

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## stevie g

good god this is a great price!.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

Looks like a great buy,what is the size of the mod?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Raslin said:


> Looks like a great buy,what is the size of the mod?


Dimensions Approx: L90mm x H50mm x W23mm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Thanks @capetocuba

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@Sir Vape aaaaand ordered....................!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Shot boet @Philip Dunkley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Sweet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bender

Ordered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Cool stuff. Thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Pre-order closes at 9:00pm this eve guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Just to everyone know that ordered shipment has left and will be with us soon soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bender

That is so awesum @Sir Vape .
Whoohoo, the long wait will be getting shorter and shorted until only mere minutes left.


----------



## Sir Vape

@Bender 

I can't wait


----------



## Bender

I agree @Sir Vape 
I feel like a small kid waiting for his mom to come home with a surprise lollipop. (you know that feeling)
Ooooh it's going to be so exciting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Excellent!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Okay, that's soon soon, Where's my Mod!!!


----------



## Sir Vape

The DNA 40's arrived yesterday, cleared customs this morning and are on their way to us. Might get them late today but more like first thing in the morning. Damn was hoping to get them to you by the weekend. Will courier tom and you guys are welcome to contact courier and pick up from depot on Saturday in your area if you like

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Wow, Excellent, that was quick!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

That fire button though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

They have arrived folks. Orders will be sent out first thing in the morning

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bender

Whoohoo!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

